# 7/15 The Biggin' that didn't get away!



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Went out with Brandon today, and you can probably guess where we fished... About 10 smallies, 3 catfish, a carp, and a buffalo sucker between the two of us. A fun day just to be out. Got rained on and had kids abusing fireworks by the river. I had 3 other mystery runs that were large fish... One, which was either a carp or catfish, kicked up a cloud of silt and ran be all over the water, and all you could hear was the constant sound of drag. Whatever was on was probably bigger than in the picture and I fought him a good 8 minutes before the hook came off. Had on a smallmouth that jumped and proceeded to spool me and then shake the hook loose... A heartbreaker of a smallie. Oh well... My poor line took a beating today from several big fish. Gotta get out and respool with some magnaflex!

This guy took 5-8 min. to land on 8 lb. monofilament...Brandon said it was prob right around 25 pounds.


----------



## criadoman (May 28, 2005)

Wow - there's a carp for you. I assume you're at the tailwaters of griggs. Brandon there seems to be doin' alright. Nice Job!


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

I've never caught a carp but can't wait for my first one. Good goin' Pete! Excellent goin' Pete! What did you catch it on? That's one :B !


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Thie one was a snag on the pectoral fin... The other one I got in the mouth, and maybe that's why it felt bigger!


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

> Went out with Brandon today, and you can probably guess where we fished


glad to see you are still in the contest. I don't know how many people are here but I suspect it's gonna take more than 1 keg.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

We're gonna need a few kegs. We got a fishin' fratboy here, c'mon man... I'm on pace to get some more Fish Ohio's this year, so I deserve a drink!


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

What size of rattle traps work on the Scioto? I just bought a few of the tiny traps, the ones I guees are that are hard to find. What else works on the scioto?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice Carp!


----------



## CowgirlBebop (Jun 7, 2005)

That's the least gross looking carp I've seen on these boards, congrats to you!


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Peteyeh-Were you at Griggs below the dam Wednesday? I was the short lady testing out a 10.5' noodle rod. Prolly looked a little funny  Was actually experimenting with different floats in the current. It's my steelhead rod. Did catch a couple dink smallies though. Congrats on that hawg carp :B


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Man, you're are becoming a smallmouth expert up there in central Ohio  ! I need to take a few pointers from you, I can't get the smallies to cooperate. That is one big carp, definately would be a blast. Keep up the good work.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

25 lbs.....?...i'd say maybe more like 10-12 lbs. Pete from the size of the smallies you've quoted and now that carp...time to invest in a digital scale to set ya straight..lol.

When ya start avg. 20+ a day over 14" give me a shout, i'd love some competiton...hehehe.

Scott

PS..did ya enjoy the "swimmer" up in your usual spot....i couldnt believe it myself.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

rat,

I would love to fish with ya sometime! Just don't let me catch a bigger bass than you.... hehe. Yeah, I look at the other pics on here, and that carp in my assumption is no bigger than 15 pounds. It's not fat enough. 25 was the quote that Brandon gave me because I have not caught but a couple carp in my life and weighed them in. I believe you are right about it being smaller, but at the moment, it felt pretty heavy, maybe more so than the dumbells I do bicep curls with. However, my recent shoulder surgery may have made it feel much bigger than the actual weight! Take care... Give me a holler on PM if ya wanna fish! 

I love smallies, but I must say, carp are fun because you don't know how big they are (everything beyond a certain point on medium/light tackle you can't really tell) until they snap your line. 

P.S. If I wanted competition, I would quit school, fish full time, get a loan for the boat, and join the Bass tour. But for now, I am quite alright with the size and frequency of fish I'm gettin'! J/K, RR! Have a beautious day fishing!

Take care,


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, I estimated it in the 20lb. range. Mainly because I don't fish for carp and have no idea what they weigh, and if that was a bass, it would have been close to that. Oh well. 

We had a good time though, and when Pete says we fished in the rain, he meant to say a complete downpour. 

And about the rattletrap question, you can catch smallies on ANY size rattletrap, although I haven't tried the 1.5oz. jumbos, but who really has. I do know many people have had luck on the tiny ones, I haven't tried it beacuse I haven't brought the spinning rod with me. I use 1/8 and 1/4.


----------



## dfoxfish (Apr 13, 2004)

"Yeah, I estimated it in the 20lb. range. Mainly because I don't fish for carp and have no idea what they weigh, and if that was a bass, it would have been close to that. Oh well" 

if it had been a bass, it would have been a world record.  :B


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Hahaha! Yeah, that was a big ol' carp though. Once we get through these dawg days, Brandon, maybe we will have a chance at Fish Ohio Smallmouth! In the meantime, I quite enjoy catching 15" fish on a regular basis. They are great fun! Also, you never know what you're going to pull out of that river. Literally...


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

Peteyeh that's a hella nice carp, I can't believe you snagged it and still landed it. Nice one!


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Couple things, young Jedi.
The Fish Ohio Smallie does NOT swim in those waters. Shes swims in that big puddle up north amoungst all the zebra mussels.
HOWEVER, there might be a 20"= or two that swims up there. And if you had a smallie "spool" you, you gotta rethink your line/drag set up. There isn't a smallie that swims that should be able to spool you if you are prepared. More importantly, you aren't doing the fish any favors by playing them that long in JULY!!
Have you ever heard anyone speak about lactic acid build up and the resulting delayed fish mortality? Ask Scott "RiverRat" about it. He can tell you. 
Basically, fish in the heat of summer are already stressed. When we fight them on our line they get WAY stressed. Fighting them too long will KILL the fish. It will swim away just fine, but then most likely will die later in the day.

SO, if you've got smallies "spooling" you, you need to beef up your rig. Get yourself a stiffer rod with some backbone and put some cable on that farger.

Case in point, my group tied into more than a few smallies this weekend. We also ended up getting into the pike pretty heavy. I know several pike were brought to hand that could eat those smallies for a snack....and all were landed QUICKLY on rigs that can handle them.

Beef it up, dude. You owe it to the smallies. If you are TRULY seeking bigger fish then you owe it to them to be ready for them and not fight them to their death.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## thinkat (Apr 5, 2005)

I go down to the scioto from time to time also. Usually north of where you are goin though. I only fish from the shore. Do you use any type of waders or anything. I want to try wading, but I'd like to know if people are using any special gear or just walking with shoes.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

thinkat said:


> I go down to the scioto from time to time also. Usually north of where you are goin though. I only fish from the shore. Do you use any type of waders or anything. I want to try wading, but I'd like to know if people are using any special gear or just walking with shoes.



http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32048


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

You gotta listen to andyman........he seems to know what he is talking about. no reason in the world for that to go on. NONE. maybe next time you post the picture of a fish on here you can hook it in the mouth.

GABO


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

It's not like he TRIED to snag it. This is a site to share stories, etc. We like to have fun, sorry you have to live life by the book. I saw the setup pete is using, and it's perfectly capable of catching a fish ohio smallie, which I'm sure are in our area somewhere. I don't think you really need setup your gear specifically for a fish ohio smallie, unless that is ALL you are looking for, which we are not, we just enjoy fishing. Maybe you misunderstood, of course we'd like to land a fish ohio smallie this summer, but we aren't exactly hunting them down, we just like smallie fishing period, big and small. If you like to fish 15# line on a heavy action rod to throw small crankbaits, have fun.


----------



## Ultralight (Jun 8, 2005)

Pete,
Nice catch. Looks like to you guys had a good experience down on the river!

Andyman,
Please - you are the fourth or fifth person I have seen refer to lactic acid buildup in smallmouth bass and it being a significant problem. 

Can you, or someone else, please point me to some scientific research that confirms this?

All of the research I have done points oppositely to what you are saying.

From what I've found, smallmouth bass are not as susceptible to lactic acid buildup induced death the way many other gamefish are, particularly salteater fish, trout species, and salmon species. This is due to a different muscular makeup, slow transmission of lactic acid into the blood, and the inability for lactic acid to make its way into the muscles to cause denaturation.


What I have found about bass is that their glycogen stores are not restored as rapidly if the fish have been fasting prior to eating. This can cause stress, so I hope no one is targeting hungry fish  . 

I'm reading the Journal of Fish Biology as my source. 

andyman, what is your source of knowledge so I can dive deeper into my education on this issue?

All the best,
Ultra






andyman said:


> Couple things, young Jedi.
> The Fish Ohio Smallie does NOT swim in those waters. Shes swims in that big puddle up north amoungst all the zebra mussels.
> HOWEVER, there might be a 20"= or two that swims up there. And if you had a smallie "spool" you, you gotta rethink your line/drag set up. There isn't a smallie that swims that should be able to spool you if you are prepared. More importantly, you aren't doing the fish any favors by playing them that long in JULY!!
> Have you ever heard anyone speak about lactic acid build up and the resulting delayed fish mortality? Ask Scott "RiverRat" about it. He can tell you.
> ...


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

brandon....come on. if you dont understand what andy and i are trying to say, then you should open your mind a little. i have never used line in the double digits, nor a rod over med action. so if you decide that you are going to be in a place where you have a chance to get a good fish you owe it to them, the fish, to land and release them as healthy as possible. everyone should do this. 
and for the snagged carp picture......big fish....yes.......20lbs no....

ultralight call the dow and ask a fisheries biologist about it. Andy knows his fish and fishing. years of fishing with biologists will keep you in the know. you can dive into their info hopefully.


----------



## Ultralight (Jun 8, 2005)

Talked with a Fisheries Biologist (James) from NY State Dept of Fisheries...Couldn't get a hold of one in Ohio - but I think the conversation applies to smallies anywhere.

The main points of the conversation:
1) Smallmouth bass are subjected to lactic acid buildup.

2) Lactic acid can cause lethality - however, it is less likely in smallmouth bass than many other species.

3) Fish in different environments have different tolerances and conditioning with regard to lactic acid buildup. The analogy was made to humans and running - a human that is in shape will have less lactic acid buildup and a faster recovery than a couch potato after running 5 kilometers in 20 minutes. Makes sense. Typically, river smallies that spend a lot of time in the current are more resistant to lactic acid buildup and death vs. a lazier smallmouth. 

4) In response to the question : "Should I not be fishing an ultralight pole with 4lb test for river smallies?" the answer was that it shouldn't make a big difference for a good angler with experience in appropriately setting the drag, keeping tension, and leading the fish in to be landed quickly. For an inexperienced angler who can't land the fish quickly, it could make a difference. I'm not sure where I fit in, but I don't really fight the fish and usually land them within 10 seconds.

5) In response to the question : Say I can land a fish in 15 seconds on my ultralight vs. reeling it in for 5 seconds on a heavier pole/line - is there going to be a difference in survival?" The answer was no - he didn't think so. Some fish are going to get beat up either way. He did mention that inexperience in fishing heavier equipment can beat the fish up pretty bad as well by breaking the jaw or tearing other muscles due to the hook set.

6) This gentleman was a wealth of knowledge and a pleasure to talk to. He did mention that he prefers to fish light action on streams and rivers and doesn't believe he is doing the fish a disservice. He said as soon as you land them, don't play with them. Get the hook out as gently and quickly as possible if you feel the fish may have been worked over.

7) I did ask about making longer casts over deep water - he said a long reel in with heavier equipment is no worse than a 15 foot reel in with an ultralight. He claimed he believed lake fishing, especially when made with long casts would be more likely to cause lactic acid induced death in a smallmouth than fishing an ultralight in a relatively small river, where the time to land can be fast and the fish is more likely to be in better shape than a deep lake bass.

8) To summarize - there are a lot of factors that affect this and it is hard to do the correct thing for proper C&R 100% of the time.

My takeaway message is that I am probably going to step up to a medium light and 8 pound test for my river fishing. I will try to land the fish quickly - if I feel the fight is lasting too long, I'll just cut my line so the fish can live! j/k. I will try to handle the fish gently and quickly and reacclimate it back in to the water very gently.

Just thought I'd summarize the conversation. Now I need to change my username to : Ultralight for bluegills only

Cheers.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I was under the impression that latic acid buildup was from pulling fish up from deeper water in lakes. In local smallie streams, there shouldn't be a depth deep enough to cause this. True, the longer fight probably isn't as healthy as the shorter fight, but it is alot more enjoyable, especially with lighter tackle. 
Everybody snags a fish every once in a while. GABO, have you caught all of your fish in the mouth? Cut the guy some slack for accidently snagging a fish,it happens to us all. I've landed plenty of bass that were hooked in the top or bottom of the head due to slashing at the bait. 
If you rig too heavy in these smaller streams, you will probably miss out on some smaller fish. Maybe due to loss in rod or line sensitivity, or something else. In the dead of summer, smaller lures and finesse tatics will probably shine. That's just my 2 cents!


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

> Case in point, my group tied into more than a few smallies this weekend. We also ended up getting into the pike pretty heavy. I know several pike were brought to hand that could eat those smallies for a snack....and all were landed QUICKLY on rigs that can handle them.


were you fishing in ohio in july(and getting into the pike pretty heavy)? I feel Pete has been conservative on his estimated weights. Let's see those pike pictures (someone in the group must have had a camera). I mean if they are snacking on the fish in pete's pics they must have been worth a picture or two.


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

got_a_buzz_on said:


> brandon....come on. if you dont understand what andy and i are trying to say, then you should open your mind a little. i have never used line in the double digits, nor a rod over med action. so if you decide that you are going to be in a place where you have a chance to get a good fish you owe it to them, the fish, to land and release them as healthy as possible. everyone should do this.
> and for the snagged carp picture......big fish....yes.......20lbs no....


PERSONALLY, I use 12# line on a baitcaster with a med action rod. So, I normally don't have to play fish. My mind is open wide enough.

I believe Pete had 8# line with spinning gear. To clear what may be confusion up, I believe Pete was going to be spooled because the carp had given him major line twist and he was already running low on line, so it's not like he had this thing on for long. I would guess a minute tops, but it did take out alot of drag and his tension was set well from what I saw. 

Now the carp took a while longer to land, but that's life. He handled him well and its not like we tried to kill the thing, but maybe I should send it a get well card and a box of chocolates for his suffering. 

I personally think some people are taking this too seriously, I do my best to handle fish with as much care as possible, then nature takes its course. I can't believe anyone is really going to get so technical about this, maybe you should apply for a position with PETA.

And about the 20# comment, I think I already cleared that up. #1 I fish strictly for largemouth and smallmouth bass. I have no idea what a carp weighs. #2 I didn't hold the thing, I was just looking at it. I will bring a scale next time before I guess any weight. #3 who really gives a $%#!!


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

ultralite after talking to a NY fish biologist or something like that noted this:



> 3) Fish in different environments have different tolerances and conditioning with regard to lactic acid buildup. The analogy was made to humans and running - a human that is in shape will have less lactic acid buildup and a faster recovery than a couch potato after running 5 kilometers in 20 minutes. Makes sense. Typically, river smallies that spend a lot of time in the current are more resistant to lactic acid buildup and death vs. a lazier smallmouth.


my guess is that we have some lake erie folks chiming in(that northern pike thing). its as simple as this. though bigger, the smallies up in erie are lazier than those in the (faster moving scioto)! thus they need to be more careful up there. they're catching couch potatoes! who in their right mind would want to catch a lazy football....lololol


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

andyman said:


> Couple things, young Jedi.
> The Fish Ohio Smallie does NOT swim in those waters. Shes swims in that big puddle up north amoungst all the zebra mussels.
> HOWEVER, there might be a 20"= or two that swims up there. And if you had a smallie "spool" you, you gotta rethink your line/drag set up. There isn't a smallie that swims that should be able to spool you if you are prepared. More importantly, you aren't doing the fish any favors by playing them that long in JULY!!
> Have you ever heard anyone speak about lactic acid build up and the resulting delayed fish mortality? Ask Scott "RiverRat" about it. He can tell you.
> ...


I'm tossin' with a medium combo and 8 lb. test. If you think that's too light for stream smallmouth, then I dunno. Brandon will attest to that. i had my drag set real light just for the sole reason that I had been pounding my line on the rocks for the past couple weeks and it would have given on less than it is rated at. I'm not trying to wear out the smallies... I pull 'em in as fast as I can.

I realize that many of you guys have years of experience... I respect that a lot, because without people like you guys, I would not know a thing. It's our responsibility to show the youth why fishing is such a great sport. However, let's not be hostile towards one another. That is unnecessary... If you want to educate, that is one thing. Do it over PM. If your goal is to show the world that you know more about fishing the next, then proceed to embarass them and ridicule their remarks via the thread. I'm sorry I even post...It is because I love the sport and I can't wait to let you older guys know about the success I've had learning from you. 

As far as that carp, I don't target them. Period... I'm sorry for accidentally snagging one. I don't think it hurt him at all. The fins have very few nerve endings and I didn't snag his body or scales at all. He was fine when we released him short after the snapshot. I don't know how big a big carp is, I don't know what a 20# carp looks like, I was going by what other pictures looked like. I will have a digital scale next time I make a weight quote for sure, but I agree that the carp is not 20#. It was just what Brandon quoted at the time he help me land the fish. I don't understand why people are getting upset with us. We may be a bit wet behind the ears, but we are true sportsmen in the sense that we want to conserve what God gave us. Brandon and I are really careful with handling the fish and getting them off the hook. I don't see why it is necessary to attack us. From these posts, you may have misunderstood a little as to what was trying to be communicated. I just love to fish and I see this forum as a way for us all to build comraderie and meet other people that love the sport. It is about the fellowship. Now if somebody out there disagrees with that, they can feel free to PM me, and I will stop using this thing so often. If it weren't for this board, I wouldn't have met some of my best fishing buddies... Brandon, for instance. Hope this clears up everything... LET'S ALL STOP FLAMING! Take care, all...

Happy Fishing!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I ONLY fish UL tackle on very small streams where biggest fish run up to maybe 12".

I dont use tackle to prolong the fight, as its been said it will harm the fish..anyone knowlegable in the species they hunt for knows this. Guess years of experience shows you a lot.

Saddest quote:
"some people are taking the catch and release thing a little too seriously" and that my friend is why you will NOT get any real good info. shared on this open forum...too many guys think like you do! I have much respect for the fish i chase..tell that quote to members of the Smallmouth Alliance and se what thier reaction is! Ever wonder why you fish such a nice stretch of the scioto river that should hold many large fish but you only catch small fish? Its because catch & safe release is not practiced there...only reason Erie holds such a population of big smallies is because of its vast size...i know most of the smallie charters let there clients keep there limit ever time out...it wont last for long if you keep crapping on that resource.


As for Pete almost getting spooled...lets see he snagges a carp and lands it...my guess is ge did NOT hook into a monster smallie and almost get spooled, instead it was a bigger carp(they pull harder than a 12" smallie..lol) than the first one.


Good luck on your wading guys,

Scott


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

okay, I think what I said was really misinterpereted. I take releasing of ALL fish I catch very seriously. I do think that it got too far when we started blaming people for causing high lactic acid levels and killing fish when no such thing happened. I just think to many people are too quick to start arguments for stupid reasons. I come here to talk to people with the same interests as me. Not to have a-holes jump on my case or have it happen to others.

Riverrat...I'm truly sorry if I offended you or anyone else here, but I take this as seriously as you, I guarantee.

p.s. when did I ask for any really good info? I like to discover on my own.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

Group hug group hug (I needed 10 characters)


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

i'm all for it, Banker. When we gonna get out and fish together, bro?


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey, no flaming here. Just a suggestion.
Of course taking care of the fish is important. And as far as conservation, just who do you think cleans up all that trash on the Scioto each year in that stretch? TOSA does.
If you guys really wanted to do something important and learn everything you could digest about smallies, then join TOSA (The Ohio Smallmouth Alliance).

I gotta admit. I feel just a little sensitive about the river we're talking about here. I live less than a mile away and I've seen it have much better days than it does today. Of course poor water quality has been the main offender, but it also sees ALOT more pressure than it used to, even just 5 years ago or so. Talking about how great it is on the internet is just bad form. Too much uneeded attention that lotic bronze in a river that size just can't handle.
It's fun to crow about good fishing days and pictures are even better. But naming it on the internet is an absolute NO-NO. Too mnay people read this and know how to use a "Google" search that leads them right to the _______ river.
If I seem a little sensitive about this issue and this stream, it's because I am. I'd sure like to see it make a come back and that starts one person at a time. Educating about too much publicity to a stream, catch and release tactics, fish handling techniques....it all goes hand in hand as an attitude of conservation.
I'm REAL glad that you guys have found some good water close to home. I sure wish you'd enjoy it with a slightly tighter lip as there are many more of us who enjoy it just the same and work pretty hard keeping her clean and spreading the word of conservation.
Fish on, fellas. Enjoy it.

BTW, I had misread the original post and thought someone was saying that the next State Record was in there, instead of what was actualy said about a Fish Ohio in there. My bad. No state records in there, but the other deal is a worthy goal.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Andyman, let me know when TOSA meets.... Count me in. As far as your philosophy, I agree. I can understand because I have put my time in at wading those waters as well. It's one of the few places within reach that I can truly get lost in the fishing, and everything else, not just the fishing. Andy, PM me sometime and we'll get together...maybe we'll go and catch a fish or two and maybe get a beer. Take care...


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

I should also clarify on the tackle issue.
Pete had wrote that he got "spooled" by a smallie. Not knowing the background behind the day, it sure read as though a big smallie took all his line off the spool. Sounds like that's not the case. That is good.
I don't go too heavy. I use 6 foot medium rods for the most part (a couple med-lights) and use 20 lb/ 6 lb diameter Power Pro. I just prefer braid for other reasons.
Going ultralight in that river could definately cause bad things to happen.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Sure thing, Pete. It's a date.
Here's a link to TOSA:
http://www.theohiosmallmouthalliance.org/index.html

LOL! It looks like the site hasn't been updated in a while....fishing must be good!  

Central Ohio chapter meets every third Thursday at the Division of Wildlife office on Dublin Road.


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

TOSA sounds like my kind of org., didn't know about it until now. I will definitely look into it. I love the river we have, which is close to home for me and I would hate to have it destroyed, especially knowing I could have played any part in it, I would not want that to happen.

It's just, in the future, if you think someone has said something they shouldn't have, let them know respectfully. Anytime I write something without giving it thought, I always edit the quote once I catch it. It's good to learn these things because it honestly never occured to me how easily accesible our forums and info. are, and I will definitely be more careful. I just think public humiliation is not the way to inform others. Although it was not intended, some people take it to heart when you say they are harming fish, the same fish we go to sleep dreaming about catching and the same fish on our minds while we work. 

While I for one get upset over some comments here that attack a fellow fishermen, I understand now that it was more of a cry for conservation. Next time, let's keep it to pm's and get the point across to those that may not understand why not to post certain things like names, locations, etc. 

Pete, good idea about the drinks, we should all go out for some, PETE's BUYING!!!!


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

> Pete had wrote that he got "spooled" by a smallie. Not knowing the background behind the day, it sure read as though a big smallie took all his line off the spool. Sounds like that's not the case. That is good.


that you are speculating so hard on what it was cracks me up. how do you deduce the "sounds like that's not the case part"?



> Going ultralight in that river could definately cause bad things to happen.


i have an ultralight and a light. will my light action be ok?


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

banker....do you sleep with the computer! you are always on here!


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Hell, if Pete's buying, what are you guys doing right now?  
I'll do a three some there soon. We'll float it when we get enough water. I can supply us with kayaks if you guys are into that.
And I'll buy the beer for any misunderstanding, and for Pete helping to bring the Toads back to OSU.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Banker, the lighter the action, the more fun and more numbers in my opinion.


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm just being me. Like me. hate me. I'm me.

Andyman,

I'm not trying to flame you at all. I admire the fact that you are involved with TOSA and many of your beliefs. We just have other diferences of opinion.

why couldn't we just leave it at the group hug? or the one after that?

there I am: 100% Banker.

but seriously I am not trying to cause any war - I'm just stating my opinion and/or beliefs.


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

Andyman....Now sounds good, but I'd be homeless in the morning, my fiance just doesn't get it! Anyhow, I'm down for floating it. I have an inflatable(boat, not tube) I've taken it out a few times, it's a blast. If I tried now I'd probably pop it though! :C 


Banker.....we love you man!


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

I responded after I read 38. Had I read 39 and 40 (which weren't up yet) I probably would have kept my mouth shut.


----------



## TexasPete (Apr 26, 2005)

Holy cow... Another superlong thread. I wonder what the record is on OGF, we may be close to eclipsing it. Andy, you guys called yourselves the toads? I can't wait to hear about some good 'ol stories about the Taus... I'm sure this thread is about to be moved to the trash bin by the moderaters... We've talked about carp, smallmouth, lactic acid, group hugging, flaming, catch and release, snagging of fish, size of tackle, length of tackle, how to use tackle, it never ends! Banker and the rest are cracking up, for sure...


----------



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

I can only hope they do, it's getting embarrassing. MAybe I should change my screename now???


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

I just reread this beast (I had no idea what a beast it was until late last night, other than the beginning I had ignored this post until last night)from beginning to end and someone made some comment about banker chuckling. you know what I am chuckling. I think everyone (even those I didn't necessarily agree 100% with) had some extremely valid points. Brandon (and many others)hit the nail on the head. WHat this gets down to is conservation. The fact that some people take it so seriously should be commended/praised. I'll be the first to admit I more than likely fall under the category of "young JEDI"(at least the JEDI part anyways). I guess I do sleep with my computer....that is when I actually can sleep. I meant that. I have opened my eyes a little wider and now see it from a slightly bigger picture. Thank you for edjucimating me! (let me tell you this though, TOSA is not the only one cleaning up the river!!!!!! ) now excuse me but I gotta go get one of those subtle joys out of fishing by practicing my float techniques  

banker


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

my my my.........andymon again being the teacher. i think sales wasnt your true calling in life my man. and was that doubt i heard about the toothy critters. i was on the trip too and i saw slimey fish landed like crazy. nice fish, thick and healthy. pictures im sure there are. you just gotta look for them. 

its amazing how little time can be taken to be properly prepared to go fishing. lord knows i do it all the time. when i read the my line was low and it was all dinged up i thought to myself i have sure been there. but now i have told myself there is no reason to just be lazy and leave a hook or 5 in a fish bc i didnt want to take the time to change line. we have all been there. its just that it bothered me to read that.........5 minutes thats all it takes. im sure you know where im coming from. for a long time i didnt think it matters but it does. thats why i read posts on forums like these to get info.........

some of you guys make me laugh by just looking at your avatars.

GABO


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Dude, I was the lucky one with the toothy fish. Mine came off right at the kayak, just as I was getting ready to grab him. Thank you, Mr. Pike for not making me try to unhook you from a kayak.
I know someone got a few shots of Pasta's pike, but can't really remember who had the camera......maybe because I was too busy diving for my rods all day at the bottom of the river.  .....and you just KNOW that friggin' Shibindo will lock up now that it's been dunked!! 

See you on the river, boys!

BTW, should I get an avatar? GABO, can I borrow some pictures of you with fish and photoshop them up for an avatar? On second thought, maybe I'll just leave your face on there as you know you're my hero!


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

since most of my fish are bigger than yours i dont blame you. hero......wow....what happend to randy.

GABO


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Of course Randy will remain my number one man. Sooooooo, I guess that makes you number two.  ......yup, that sounds about right.


----------

